
So, Should We Recycle? – Planet Money Ep.926 - CraneWorm
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/12/741283641/episode-926-so-should-we-recycle
======
linsomniac
Not sure what to do with this point: "Right now we are just putting the
recycling into the landfill, but we don't want to have people stop separating
the recycling because it took so long to teach them to do it."

